# Ice tent question



## OPENCOUNTRY (Jan 25, 2009)

I usually go ice fishing by myself and I am wanting to get a little tent for myself. What do y'all suggest? Keep in mind that I would be setting up the tent alone most or the time. I don't need anything bigger than a 3 person (sometimes my sister and wife will tag along). My concern is wind. Will I struggle putting the tent up alone? Any suggestions would be fine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

OPENCOUNTRY said:


> My concern is wind. Will I struggle putting the tent up alone? Any suggestions would be fine.


Start off by buying some form of good heavy nylon rope and cut it in 10ft lengths, and attach it to all the anchor points of the tent.

Set your ice stakes first in a wide V pattern pointing into the wind before you do anything else. Get out the tent and leave it laying on the ground. Tie the center popout from one side to the tip of the V, tie another side to either of the wings of the V. Unzip a door and climb inside as you set it up. Let the wind pull the anchored side tight and popout the rest of it. Its going to want to kite around depending on the wind, you can stick some gear or whatever along the skirt while you finish tieing it off. Generally I have 1 anchor in the back stretching it, all the rest of my anchors angle into the wind.

Once you get it in position, drill holes, and shovel the ice chips outside and onto the wind skirt of the leading edge. Those chips have alot of water in them and will freeze up quick forming a big solid weight to hold down the tent.

It might sound complicated but its not... I put up my 6 man solo often enough.

-DallanC


----------

